# asus P6T vs asus P6T SE



## liquidmonkey

have decided on getting a INTEL i7 920 and a GTX 260 core 216, so far so good 

my problem is with the MOBO and after a few hours of reviews / searching i'm not exactly clear what the difference is on the...

ASUS P6T and the ASUS P6T SE boards?

some places say they only support 12gig but ASUS homepage says 24gig.
some reviews say they support SLI and Crossfire but other pages only say Crossfire.

can anyone confirm the 24gig and SLI stuff?
any other major differences between these two boards?

doubt i'll ever get SLI (i'm a nvidia fan) but i will be OC'ing a little bit with the i7 920. other than that i don't do anything super special as far as hardware goes.

unfortunatly the ASUS P6T Deluxe v2 is out of my budget 
thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bodaggit23

The board goes up to 24Gigs as the Asus site states, but there's not 
many 4gig sticks available. That's probably why some state 12Gig max.

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=179&l3=815&l4=0&model=2731&modelmenu=2

Looks like both boards support SLI and Crossfire.

Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## shark3149

I have the p6t and it is not really a oc board.I would get one of the other versions of the board if you want to oc.I am now thinking of up grading my board to the p6t delux.
Not to sure how much of a differnce there is between these two boards.They both suport 24gb.


----------

